# Funny uber stories



## Zoe1980 (Jun 29, 2018)

I thought mine was funny and a stupid mistake i had made a few weeks ago. 
I arrived to a job to pick up a customer. I stopped in pick up zone and customer opens back door with shopping bags, i greet him with his name start the job and await to hear the back door close . The door closes so i drive off to miss the peak hour traffic coming up from a distance. I confirm by saying we are off to north parramatta and the street name. No answer from passanger. So i say how was your day today? No answer so i decide to glance into my back seat to see if they have headfones on. To my suprise i dint see no customer only shopping bags. Lol. I realised i left them behind. Then i get a call knowing it will be the left behind customer, answering the phone apologising and saying im going back around to pick them up. Being peak hour in this suburb i get back to customer in 10mins. He got into front seat ( where he was going to sit after putting shopping bags in back) for me the uber driver to drive off without him. I appologised and i was so embarrassed to make such a stupid mistake. We had a laugh about it all on his ride back home and all was good.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Zoe1980 said:


> I thought mine was funny and a stupid mistake i had made a few weeks ago.
> I arrived to a job to pick up a customer. I stopped in pick up zone and customer opens back door with shopping bags, i greet him with his name start the job and await to hear the back door close . The door closes so i drive off to miss the peak hour traffic coming up from a distance. I confirm by saying we are off to north parramatta and the street name. No answer from passanger. So i say how was your day today? No answer so i decide to glance into my back seat to see if they have headfones on. To my suprise i dint see no customer only shopping bags. Lol. I realised i left them behind. Then i get a call knowing it will be the left behind customer, answering the phone apologising and saying im going back around to pick them up. Being peak hour in this suburb i get back to customer in 10mins. He got into front seat ( where he was going to sit after putting shopping bags in back) for me the uber driver to drive off without him. I appologised and i was so embarrassed to make such a stupid mistake. We had a laugh about it all on his ride back home and all was good.


That is very funny....obviously he wasn't in a hurry?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

One stars aren’t that painful in a case like that.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Classic! Love it. 

.


----------



## Zoe1980 (Jun 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> One stars aren't that painful in a case like that.


Greatfully he gave me 5 stars. Only cause i lightened up the situation and we laughed all the way to his destination.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Figure out a way to manage your rides which before i go into drive and hit the gas pedal, I am confirming the riders name, asking for their destination to confirm, and determining the route we will take. That is about a 30 second process and avoids many issues such as the incorrect Rider, back seat driving, and in your case, the Rider being left in the dust.

I did this recently which I was doing the above with the account holder in the front seat and the 4th person was taking his time entering the vehicle.

He wanted to get lippy which I responded with your the one moving at one speed, slow.


----------

